# [Verschenke] Steam/Origin Keys



## TheBobnextDoor (14. November 2013)

Da ich ein wenig aufgeräumt habe, und niemand aus meinem Umfeld diese Spiele ergattern wollte, werd ich sie jetzt hier verschenken. Schreibt entweder hier in den Thread oder per PN. 
Ich würd gerne so viele Leute wie möglich glücklich machen, d.h. pro Person ein Key, ich lass aber auch mit mir reden. 

*Steam Key:*
Mafia2
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition 
Gotham City Impostors: Professional Kit 
Guardians of Middle-earth 
Guardians of Middle-earth: Smaug's Treasure DLC 
The Lord of the Rings Online: Steely Dawn Starter Pack

*Origin Key:*
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box 
Medal of Honor
Mirror's Edge
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising


Infinite Crisis - Joker Kostüm

Infinite Crisis Beta-Zugang


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. November 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmal für "Guardians of Middle Earth"! 
Tolle Aktion.


----------



## PeterBrain (19. November 2013)

Würde mich über Gotham City Impostors freuen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. November 2013)

In Gotham herrscht nun wieder Chaos, das Professional Kit ist nun auch weg


----------



## Batze (22. November 2013)

Falls noch verfügbar würde ich mich über C&C Supi freuen. Bin C&C Fan der ersten Stunde und würde das Add On gerne nehmen.
Medal of Honor, falls es niemand haben möchte, gerade über Steam/Origin, also würde ich auch gerne mitnehmen.



Grüßi


----------



## DeadBody666 (22. November 2013)

Falls noch die Möglichkeit besteht den Burnout key ergattern zu können würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen! 
BTW: Geniale Aktion!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. November 2013)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Falls noch die Möglichkeit besteht den Burnout key ergattern zu können würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen!
> BTW: Geniale Aktion!


 
Der ist schon vor einiger Zeit vergeben wurden, somit kann ich den nicht mehr vergeben, deshalb ist dieser auch durchgestrichen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. November 2013)

So ein kleine Update:

Es sind nur noch die gute Faith aus *Mirror's Edge* und das *Herr der Ringe Online - Starter Pack* übrig, die ein neues Zuhause suchen, um Spielerherzen glücklich zu machen


----------



## Batze (23. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Keys


----------



## FIagg (23. November 2013)

Ich würde Mirror's Edge nehmen.


----------



## Monalye (23. November 2013)

Danke dir für Crysis2, jetzt hoffe ich, das ich noch die Startprobleme in den Griff bekomme, wie bei mir üblich geht es nicht ohne Mühe


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. November 2013)

Nun ist auch Mirror's Edge von dannen gezogen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden, der *Infinite Crisis* spielt, ich hätte ein Joker Kostüm als Ingame-Gegenstand abzugeben.


----------



## Schwertking (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab Interesse an Herr der Ringe & vlt sogar noch das Joker Kostüm was gut wäre weil ich Infinite Crisis zocke


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Dezember 2013)

Alles andere ist nun Vergeben, jedoch wartet nun seit kurzem ein *Beta-Zugangskey von Infinite Crisis* auf ein neues Zuhause
Also alle die Infinite Crisis spielen möchten, können sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## ZockOPhranik (31. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich wohl zu spät gekommen^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Januar 2014)

ZockOPhranik schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl zu spät gekommen^^


 
Wieso, kein Interesse an Infinite Crisis? 
Ok, den Beta-Key gibts auch in der aktuellen PCGames-Ausgabe und ja, für den Rest bist einfach sehr spät dazugestoßen, jedoch wenn du dich fleißig im Forum betätigst, hast vielleicht beim nächsten Mal mehr Glück.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Januar 2014)

Drei weitere Steam-Keys suchen ein neues Zuhause , da ich für diese keine Verwendung sehe.

Zur Auswahl stehen:
Stealth Bastard Deluxe
Dungeonbowl
King's Bounty: Legions True Tactician Ultimate Pack


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Würd mich über Stealth Bastard Deluxe freuen wenns noch da ist


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würd mich über Stealth Bastard Deluxe freuen wenns noch da ist


 
Hast ne PN.


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2014)

Recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Januar 2014)

Somit bleiben nur noch *Dungeonbowl* und *King's Bounty: Legions True Tactician Ultimate Pack*.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Mai 2014)

Ein paar weitere Steamkeys suchen ein neues Zuhause. Das wären:

FEZ
Little Racers Street
Humanity Asset
N.P.P.D Rush - The milk of Ultraviolett


----------



## Kaisan (14. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ein paar weitere Steamkeys suchen ein neues Zuhause. Das wären:
> 
> FEZ
> Little Racers Street
> ...


 
Ich würde mich über den FEZ-Code freuen, wenn er noch nicht vergeben ist.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Mai 2014)

Somit ist FEZ nicht mehr zu haben.


----------



## Kaisan (15. Mai 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Somit ist FEZ nicht mehr zu haben.


 
Danke nochmal für den Key, eine Super-Aktion von Dir.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (14. Oktober 2014)

So, da hat sich über die Monate wieder einiges angesammelt. Hier mal eine aktuelle Übersicht:

Gearcrack Arena
Mafia 2
Nosgoth Veteran Pack
Terraria
Out of the Park Baseball 14
Ittle Dew
Lexica
Book of Legends
Little Racers Street
Humanity Asset
N.P.P.D Rush - The milk of Ultraviolett 
Dungeonbowl
King's Bounty: Legions True Tactician Ultimate Pack
Batman Arkham Origins Skin Pack - DLC

Wer gern etwas von der Liste hätte, einfach hier im Thread melden oder eine PN schicken


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du mir Terraria überlassen könntest ? Wäre super.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Oktober 2014)

Apropos Terraria: Hat irgendwer von euch Lust, dass im MP zu spielen?
Habe nie Jemanden gefunden, der das mit mir spielen wollte :/


----------



## smutjesmooth (14. Oktober 2014)

Ist Mafia 2 noch zu haben ? Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Kevin1965 (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn King's Bounty: Legions True Tactician Ultimate Pack noch zu haben ist. Ich würde mich freuen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Oktober 2014)

Somit sind es wieder zwei Spiele weniger.


----------



## Kevin1965 (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Steam Key King's Bounty: Legions True Tactician Ultimate Pack. Bin es gerade am installieren


----------



## smutjesmooth (18. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für Mafia II.Nette Aktion von Dir.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. November 2014)

Ich hätte hier 3 Kopien vom Multiplayer-Shooter Insurgency über, wer eine möchte kann sich gerne melden.

Und für Freunde der Rundenstrategie hätte ich noch einen Produktschlüssel für XCOM - Enemy Unknown zu vergeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2014)

An "X-COM" würde ich mich gerne versuchen. Der DOS-Klassiker ist an mir total vorbei gegangen, vielleicht werde ich ja durchs Remake bekehrt. Besser spät als nie. [emoji6]


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An "X-COM" würde ich mich gerne versuchen. Der DOS-Klassiker ist an mir total vorbei gegangen, vielleicht werde ich ja durchs Remake bekehrt. Besser spät als nie. [emoji6]



Gerne.
Hast eine PN.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2016)

Budel ich mal den Thread hier wieder aus. 

Battlefront 2
Star Wars: Dark Forces
Star Wars: Dark Forces 2
Resident Evil Revelations 2 - Episode 1
Mutant Mudds
Xeodrifter 
Dragon Age Origins
Mass Effect 2
Bejeweled 3

Alles Steam-Keys 
Wer was möchte, der kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## golani79 (8. März 2016)

Hätt gern Dark Forces 1+2 wenn möglich.

Ansonsten nur Teil 1, wenn beide auf einmal zuviel sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

Den *Mass Effect 2*-Key würde ich gerne abnehmen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. März 2016)

Dann hätte ich gerne Dragon Age.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2016)

Kannst gerne beide Teile haben.

Hast ne PN


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2016)

Mensch, ich sollt den Thread mal aktualisieren, ihr bekommt beide Mass Effect und Dragon Age


----------



## Evari0r (8. März 2016)

Ist Battlefront 2 noch zu haben?
Wenn ja würde ich mein interesse dafür bekünden.


----------



## golani79 (8. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kannst gerne beide Teile haben.
> 
> Hast ne PN



Recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Ist Battlefront 2 noch zu haben?
> Wenn ja bekünnde ich mein interesse dafür



Sollst du haben. Hast ne PN


----------



## Evari0r (9. März 2016)

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Taiwez (9. März 2016)

Hallo Bob,

ich würde mich sehr über Resident Evil freuen, wenn das noch zu haben sein sollte.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. März 2016)

Kein Problem kannst du haben. Schick ich dir heut Abend per PN.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juni 2016)

So hier mal wieder ein paar Spiele, die einen neuen Besitzer suchen.

Saints Row 2 (dt. Version)
Magicka 2
Warmachine Tactics + Mercenaries Faction Bundle
Gemini Heroes Reborn (dt. Version - nur in Deutschland aktivierbar, fehlen aber auch nur ein paar Bluttropfen am Bildschirmrand)
Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers (GoG-Key)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

*Gemini: Heroes Reborn* sieht ganz nett aus. Würde mich interessieren. Bei TV-Versoftungen soll man ja an sich vorsichtig sein, aber hier gehe ich gerne das Risiko ein. ^^

Edit:
Der GoG-Key zu *Gabriel Knight*... Ist das das Remake oder das 1990er-Original?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juni 2016)

Jup Gemini ist wirklich ganz nett, hat ein paar nette spielerische Einfälle mit Zeitreisen und Telekinese. Ist zwar relativ kurz und die Steuerung etwas hakelig, dennoch spielenswert.

Daher den Key bekommst du.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Der GoG-Key zu *Gabriel Knight*... Ist das das Remake oder das 1990er-Original?



Ist das Remake


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Heroes-Key, mein Bester.  

Zu *Gabriel Knight*: Original oder Remake?

Edit:
HOLA!!! 20 GB verschlingt* Heroes*?! Na hoffentlich bekommt man entsprechendes Augenfutter dafür. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ist das Remake


Ah, okay. Das hab ich bereits. Dann soll sich jemand anderes daran erfreuen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

Hm, wie anspruchsvoll ist denn Gabriel Knight? Läuft's auf einem IGP (HD 530)? Bin da momentan ein wenig gehandicappt...


----------



## PcJuenger (15. Juni 2016)

Falls Magicka 2 noch zu haben wäre, würde ich mal Interesse anmelden ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, wie anspruchsvoll ist denn Gabriel Knight? Läuft's auf einem IGP (HD 530)? Bin da momentan ein wenig gehandicappt...


Ich denke da hast du nix zu befürchten. Außer den Polygon-Charakteren besteht der Rest des Spiels aus gezeichneten Hintergründen und kleineren Animationen. Also kein hardware-hungriges Adventure.

Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, auch wenn es ganz leicht dem Original-Charme unterliegt. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, wie anspruchsvoll ist denn Gabriel Knight? Läuft's auf einem IGP (HD 530)? Bin da momentan ein wenig gehandicappt...



Kannst es ja gerne ausprobieren, ob es läuft. 



PcJuenger schrieb:


> Falls Magicka 2 noch zu haben wäre, würde ich mal Interesse anmelden ^^



Bekommst du.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Kannst es ja gerne ausprobieren, ob es läuft.



Dann würd ich es gerne nehmen, ist 'ne tolle Überbrückung, bis die GTX 1070 kommt.

EDIT: Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Hiekkan (16. Juni 2016)

Könnte ich Saints Row 2 haben?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juni 2016)

Ja kannst gerne haben.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Februar 2017)

Hätte hier eben ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Dreingaben direkt von SEGA. 
Zwei Klassiker von Sega und ein paar kleinere DLC. Wer etwas möchte, kann mir gern hier oder über PN eine Nachricht hinterlassen.

Golden Axe 2
Comix Zone

DLC:
Total War Rome II: Blood and Gore
Total War Attila: Blood and Burning
Endless Legend - Echoes of Auriga


----------



## Kombinator2016 (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo !

Golden AXe 2 wäre nett . Erinnert mich an die alte Zeit


----------



## Kombinator2016 (27. Februar 2017)

DAnke !  Jetzt wird geaxtet !


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Februar 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Endless Legend - Echoes of Auriga


Ich hätte daran Interesse.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. November 2017)

Wer Interesse hat, hier hätte ich mal wieder ein paar Spiele zu verschenken. 

Orcs Must Die! 2: Complete Pack
Bejeweled 3
Valdis Story: Abyssal City
Deep Under The Sky
7 Grand Steps: What Ancients Begat
Warmachine Tactics + Mercenaries Faction Bundle
Shadowrun Chronicles - Boston Lockdown
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3
Limbo
Killing Floor + diverse DLC
The Mean Greens  Plastic Warfare
TIS-100
Super Mega Baseball: Extra Innings
Umbrella Corps

Alles Steam-Keys .


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

Deep under the sky klingt interessant.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. November 2017)

Jau bekommst du.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (4. November 2017)

Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3
Orcs Must Die! 2: Complete Pack
Super Mega Baseball: Extra Innings
klingen interessant.


----------



## MichaelG (4. November 2017)

thx


----------



## Kombinator2016 (4. November 2017)

Umbrella Coprs oder Limbo oder beides wäre nicht schlecht.
Danke


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. November 2017)

So eure Keys sind raus. 
Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass sich wirklich jemand durch Umbrella Corps quälen möchte.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (5. November 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> So eure Keys sind raus.
> Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass sich wirklich jemand durch Umbrella Corps quälen möchte.



Dankeschön, Umbrella Corps hatte ich mal bei Kinguin gekauft weil es eben auch ein Resident Evil ist und ich meine Resident Evil Sammlung komplettieren wollte bei Steam. Nach einer halben Stunde hab ich es trotzdem wieder deinstalliert....  ...da war Resident Evil 6 ja noch viel besser und selbst das war schon Crap


----------



## Kombinator2016 (5. November 2017)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> So eure Keys sind raus.
> Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass sich wirklich jemand durch Umbrella Corps quälen möchte.



DAnke. Vielleicht wird die Qual ja erträglich.


----------



## TheSinner (6. November 2017)

Heya, könnte ich mir vielleicht Shadowrun: Boston Lockdown schnappen? Ich weiß, ich weiß, die Reviews sind nicht gerad überwältigend aber ich bin halt doch ein oller Hardcorefan des Universums... vielleicht tröstet das ja über andere Dinge genug hinweg?

Wenn das nicht geht - oder gar beides ginge - wäre auch "Killing Floor" definitiv interessant für mich, da hab ich schon mehrfach ziemlich viel Gutes drüber gehört, die Ratings sehen gut aus, das Konzept klingt witzig 

Vielen Dank schonmal grundsätzlich für die tolle Aktion


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. November 2017)

Guten Morgen !

Ich würde  mich sehr über *Valdis Story: Abyssal City * freuen. Vielen Dank für deine tolle Aktion


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. November 2017)

So nun sind die nächsten Spiele weg.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. November 2017)

Danke dir. Hat alles problemlos funktioniert


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2018)

Hab da auch wiedermal was:

Shadowrun Returns
Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut


----------



## Toshii (21. Februar 2018)

Würde mich sehr über Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut freuen. 

Danke für die super Aktion!


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2018)

Toshii schrieb:


> Würde mich sehr über Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut freuen.
> 
> Danke für die super Aktion!



Gesendet


----------



## Toshii (21. Februar 2018)

Wow, das ging aber schnell! Vielen Dank nochmal, hat alles problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Zybba (22. Februar 2018)

Ich finde das Shadowrun Konzept toll.
Das Gameplay war mir dann aber doch etwas zu leselastig und das Kampfsystem eher nicht so gut in der Umsetzung.

Gespielt hatte ich Shadowrun Returns.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde das Shadowrun Konzept toll.
> Das Gameplay war mir dann aber doch etwas zu leselastig und das Kampfsystem eher nicht so gut in der Umsetzung.
> 
> Gespielt hatte ich Shadowrun Returns.



Ja, ich habe mir auch die ganzen Shadowrun-Spiele geholt, schon aus Prinzip wegen dem Setting. Die Story hat mich nun gar nicht gestört sondern war das klare Highlight. Vielmehr die allgemeine Handhabung, etwa dass man auch außerhalb von Kämpfen nur rundenweise gehen konnte, statt frei zu laufen. Und die Kämpfe an sich mochte ich auch gar nicht, sie fühlten sich irgendwie "unbeholfen" an, weswegen ich leider keinen einzigen Teil bisher durchgespielt habe. Die ganzen Japano-CRPGs machen das alles irgendwie besser, hatte mir z.B. letztens das Agarest - Generations of War Bundle geholt.

Das aktuelle Humble Bundle ist zwar an sich toll, nur leider habe ich bis auf Wasteland 2, Xenonauts und Torment bereits alle Titel und 15 Euro für die drei lohnt dann doch einfach nicht, vor allem weil die auf meiner Prioritätsliste eh sehr weit hinten stehen und mein Spaßstapel wächst und wächst.


----------



## Zybba (22. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Story hat mich nun gar nicht gestört sondern war das klare Highlight.


Jo, das stimmt!
Ich bin in Spielen einfach lesefaul bzw. nicht so sehr an der Story interessiert.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2018)

Das ist halt die neue Generation.... lesefaul.


----------



## Loosa (16. April 2018)

Aus dem Humble Strategie-Bundle ist bei mir ein Key übriggeblieben:
_Endless Legend - Classic Edition _

Hatte ich mir erst kürzlich gekauft; an einen Rundenstrategen also gerne abzugeben. 

Außerdem: _Company of Heroes 2 - Whale and Dolphin Conservation Charity Pattern Pack_
Ohne Spiel bringen mir die Skins ja nichts.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (30. August 2019)

Hallo !
Habe noch einen Steam-Key für  DIRT RALYY frei.
Wer hat Interesse ?


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2019)

Nett von dir.
Zufällig ist Dirt Rally aktuell gratis im Humble Store.


----------

